# WTB: Look KG381/ KG381i/KG381 Team



## wrongrobot

If you have one, and are thinking of an upgrade to one of the new carbon 5 series or whatever, and have one to sell, let me know. I'm specifically looking for the black/unfinished carbon with the white lettering from the 2002-2004 model years.
I ride a 56cm but there is some flexibility in sizing.
Thanks!


----------



## mark.fujiwara90

*I have a blue one*

Hello. I have a KG381 Team 56cm with Ultegra Gruppo. It has a Cane Creek Arrow Head wheelset, and is an 2003 model. 

What were you hoping to spend?


----------



## spanky dog

Hi- I have a 2003 kg 381 N.O.S. 55 cm frame , seat, cf seat post & headset that I bought for my wife it turns out to be to big as I was well warned on this forum. I would like to get what I paid or trade for a nice steel frame colnago , de rosa or 54 Look frame. THANKS


----------



## Streamwood Steve

*What size*

I recently purchase a 2003 KG381 Team. I am not sure if it is a 54 or 55. They guy I bought it from took these measurements.

head tube: 13.8 cm
top tube c to c: 55.7 cm
seat tube c to c: 53.3 cm 
seat tube c to top: 55.2 cm
c of bb to center of top tube (vertical line): 50.8 cm
from that point to center of head tube: 34.3 cm

He thought that made it a 54. Is he right?

I went to my LBS to get a different stem and they measured the bike and said it was a 55. I neglected to ask how she came to that conclusion. If it is a 54 I may be willing to trade for the 55 if the stem change dosn't work out.

I am a newbie so I am not sure what all of the different measurements are. How can I difenitively tell what size it is by Look standards?


----------



## lookrider

Looks like a 53. Definitely not a 55.

You won't want a 55 unless you're 6' or just under and have like an 85 cm inseam or more.


----------



## Joe the biker

Do you have a measurement chart for the Look's


----------



## texbike

Streamwood Steve said:


> I recently purchase a 2003 KG381 Team. I am not sure if it is a 54 or 55. They guy I bought it from took these measurements.
> 
> head tube: 13.8 cm
> top tube c to c: 55.7 cm
> seat tube c to c: 53.3 cm
> seat tube c to top: 55.2 cm
> c of bb to center of top tube (vertical line): 50.8 cm
> from that point to center of head tube: 34.3 cm
> 
> He thought that made it a 54. Is he right?
> 
> I went to my LBS to get a different stem and they measured the bike and said it was a 55. I neglected to ask how she came to that conclusion. If it is a 54 I may be willing to trade for the 55 if the stem change dosn't work out.
> 
> I am a newbie so I am not sure what all of the different measurements are. How can I difenitively tell what size it is by Look standards?


The Look "size" should be marked on the decal that is on the seattube close to the bottom bracket shell. It should also be stamped into the underside of the bottom bracket shell. That number (ie 52, 53, 54, 55, etc) can then be used in conjunction with the geometry chart to get the measurements.

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## Streamwood Steve

The only decal that is missing on the bike is the size. In case I forget the brand bike that I am riding I can look at 1 of the 15 decals that say "Look" I will look at the bottom bracket.

Thanks


----------



## wrongrobot

FYI yes, Look sizing is a bit tricky, and as the originator of the topic, I am no longer in the market, as I have my frame. 
But leave this open for others, certainly!


----------



## nenad

Guys, I have an opportunity to get Look KG381i Jalabert edition, in a very good condition, the guy is asking $920 for frame, fork, seatpost and headset. The price seems steep to me but I would like to hear others. Any opinions?


----------



## Streamwood Steve

In January I paid $1,000 for a full 2003 381 with mostly DA 7700/7800 with a low end wheelset and a worn saddle. It was not a Jalabert edition.


----------



## nenad

Thanks for a quick reply. Could someone explain to me the difference between KG381 and KG381i ?

On the side, the fact that this one IS Jalabert edition means nothing to me. I'd actually much more prefer Kelme colors, but Jalabert is what is offered.


----------



## Streamwood Steve

The KG381i means that it has an integrated headset. Actually the bike I bought is a 2003 KG381 Team which I believe has the integrated headset.


----------



## tv_vt

*481sl available*

deleted


----------



## nenad

tv_vt said:


> Mine, on the Serotta forum. It's a 59cm, tho. No what OP is looking for, but anyone else can take a look. Jalabert model, black and red with white lettering. $725, f/f/headset/2 seatposts


Thank you. This is what I thought the price to be and in fact that's what I offered the seller ($710) and he said it's too little.


----------

